# 05 ZCP Package or not? E46



## Charles (Feb 22, 2005)

I am thinking about taking advantage of the military sales program while in Germany. I read a post stating that the 05 models built after Jan are coming stock with the ZCP suspension. I was thinking about getting the ZCP package, and was wondering if it is worth the extra 4k. I am thinking that breaking would be about the same, since the 19" rims might have more inerta. With the rims being forged instead of the cast 18's the mass might be the same though? How effective is the M mode and what exactly dose it do? Does it just disable the DSC? Can the DSC be turned off on the base model? How much of a difference is there in the stearing response? I currently have an Itegra type R. I love the car, but I feel like I am getting to old for it. Plus I always have to worry about theft. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shades (Sep 24, 2002)

There are quite a few people on the m3forum.net that have the ZCP package.They will be able to answer all of your questions.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Charles said:


> I am thinking about taking advantage of the military sales program while in Germany. I read a post stating that the 05 models built after Jan are coming stock with the ZCP suspension. I was thinking about getting the ZCP package, and was wondering if it is worth the extra 4k. I am thinking that breaking would be about the same, since the 19" rims might have more inerta. With the rims being forged instead of the cast 18's the mass might be the same though? How effective is the M mode and what exactly dose it do? Does it just disable the DSC? Can the DSC be turned off on the base model? How much of a difference is there in the stearing response? I currently have an Itegra type R. I love the car, but I feel like I am getting to old for it. Plus I always have to worry about theft. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


It all depends on what you want. The ZCP is really just a cosmetic pkg.

Drilled rotors look cool but in the real world do very little. The car in stock form really isn't hurting for brakes.

The ZCP wheels are NOT forged, they are cast.

M mode lowers the threshold of DCS intervention and yes DSC can be fully disabled on all models.

The steering is something like 5% quicker.... don't know if it will even be noticeable.

You're still going to worry about theft.


----------



## Charles (Feb 22, 2005)

bren said:


> Drilled rotors look cool but in the real world do very little. The car in stock form really isn't hurting for brakes.
> 
> The ZCP wheels are NOT forged, they are cast.
> 
> You're still going to worry about theft.


The information the dealer printed me up has the 19" rims described as cross-spoke forged wheels. It also has the the drilled front rotors listed as being 13.6" in diameter vs. 12.8" . How is theft on the M3's? I didn't think it would be as bad. I see between 2-3 post a week were ITR's are stollen. What other BMW's can parts from the M3 interchange with? Just about any civic, crx, del sol, integra from 90 on to 01 can use parts off of my ITR. I have read threads were owners had fuel pump cut outs, the ECU removed, and the vehicle was stollen out their garages. My worst experience was having the front chin spoiler stollen.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

The wheels are cast and not forged. Supposedly "spun cast" (do a search) which produces a wheel quality somewhere between forged and traditional cast. Yes, Euro CSL brakes, drilled and floating rotors all around, and bigger as you stated in front. Do you like the wheels much better? If so, then consider that to be about 1/2 the cost of the package (Forged 19"s are $1750.00) thus you get the brakes, m-trac mode and quicker steering for ~ 2K. The brakes are suppose to be very good.

I have one on order and pick it up in Munich 3 weeks from Friday.

Imola/Black, SMG, ZCP, ZPP, XENON, NAV, HEATED, LUMBAR, HK



Charles said:


> The information the dealer printed me up has the 19" rims described as cross-spoke forged wheels. It also has the the drilled front rotors listed as being 13.6" in diameter vs. 12.8" . How is theft on the M3's? I didn't think it would be as bad. I see between 2-3 post a week were ITR's are stollen. What other BMW's can parts from the M3 interchange with? Just about any civic, crx, del sol, integra from 90 on to 01 can use parts off of my ITR. I have read threads were owners had fuel pump cut outs, the ECU removed, and the vehicle was stollen out their garages. My worst experience was having the front chin spoiler stollen.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If you plan on tracking the car heavily, be aware that you will have a very frequent replacement interval on the rotors. Cross drilled rotors are significantly more prone to cracking and failure on the track, especially with track pads.


----------



## Charles (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I have to decide on interior upgrades or the zcp package. Comming from a cheap sport compact it would be nice to have the interior comfort. I have always been more performance oriented in the past. What is the difference in ride quality? The spring rates should be the same now (Correct)?


----------

